# Missing package



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

scanned my bags and I was short 2 packages, so I had to scan every package and I was still short one, so I thought maybe I missed one when I was scanning so I started rescanning everything again, one popped up and the count matched. Later on the route I got to a delivery but I didn't have the package for that address, I called customer service and they said to mark it in the app that you didn't have the package. Is this going to count against me?

I just started last week its 50/50 that your counts are going to match from what I've seen and then you have to rescan everything, I think it was some kind of app error when the green check appeared. Sometimes when you get to the stop and scan the package a red x appears but then goes to the delivery screen, there are still some bugs in the app that's for sure.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

I've had this happen to me, a few months ago. I never heard anything about it afterwards. I wouldn't worry about it, unless it happens again. Or if it was a high value item (black shrink wrapped).


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

You had to scan them all because of a missing one? That's...odd.

Here we check out and they tell us what's missing.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah, not even that here -- they ask if we know how to add a package on the fly when we find it in the trunk, I say yes, and off I go.

With all the scumbag scammers that infest some warehouses though, I guess that would lead to package theft so they'll probably crack down on that here.


----------

